# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Lage Rugpijn

## Maarten19

Hallo,

Ik heb 2 weken geleden spit gekregen. Na ongeveer een week ook nog ischias. Wie kan mij vertellen hoe lang dit gaat duren?
Klopt het dat je de ene dag meer last hebt dan de andere?

Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?


Groet Maarten.

----------

